# Maple burl table



## isaacrapelje (Jul 31, 2011)

I finally sold enough wood so I could actually do some woodworking now. Here is what I have been working on lately, it is a maple burl table. I have a book match set but am only going to use one side for the table. The top is sanded and wiped down with watco oil. Any suggestions on a finish? I want it to be low build satin finish that is durable. I can't decide between wipe on poly or lacquer. Ideas and suggestions? Any one want to give it a nice CA finish?


----------



## SLICKYINC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats some good looking wood.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 31, 2011)

Issac you always have some drop dead beautiful wood, I think I'd go with Wipe on poly for a durable finish,


----------



## Fred (Jul 31, 2011)

Isaac ... I have been 'using' System Three Mirror Coat on a burl I am turning and am having a blast. I believe the burl slab you have is beautiful and the System Three Mirror Coat would look great on it.

Three ounces of the mixture will cover and protect one square foot ... then one waits 4-8 hours, and if all is cured just add another coat to increase the depth. The mixture is excellent in covering any flat inlay work if you do that sort of thing.

The mixture runs like water, so going over any edges might be a problem. I just run a strip of tape all around the perimeter of the top and make sue ever little crevice is sealed. Then you can set the table level all around and start pouring. Sand bags are great for this step and the also will hold the table quite steady in case some interested person should bump into to while the mixture is curing.

The finished top is amazing and the wood grain is very well displayed.

Check the website www.systemthree.com for more information. Woodcraft is an authorized vendor and often stocks the product.

Please post your finished photographs so we all can see what is discovered. Great luck on your project!


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 31, 2011)

+1 for Ken and the poly.  Durable and water and alcohol resistant. Low gloss too.
Charles


----------



## EricJS (Jul 31, 2011)

Isaac, that's absolutely stunning! That is the perfect project for that beautiful burl. 

I believe that would look good with either Lacquer or Polyurethane finish. You can build up and polish Lacquer very easily, but polyurethane is more resistant to wear & water stains. It will look great no matter which finishing technique you use. 

Show us pics after the finish is done! If you use a CA finish, please videotape the process for us to watch.:biggrin:


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful wood. I would love to see it after its done. Hope you post final pictures.


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I went with a wipe on poly for durability. I also added a bow tie inlay in african blackwood to help old a loose part together. The finishing has taken a long time but is coming along. I hope to instal today so I can snap some pictures.


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 20, 2011)

*Finished product*

Here is the finished table for my wonderful wife installed. It was so much easier with a clean shop andsurface to work on. I inlayed a blackwood bowtie to strengthen a weak point. I tired to use a 1/8 router bit but it broke so I had to finish it by hand. It is finished with many coats of wiped on poly.


----------



## holmqer (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic job and beautiful wood, a great combination.


----------



## vallealbert (Aug 20, 2011)

I really love it!... and where is the other half?


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 20, 2011)

vallealbert said:


> I really love it!... and where is the other half?



The other half will some day hopefully become a table but I want to get a dedicated mortiser before I start that project. Thanks for all the kind words, it sure does make a enjoyable project when you have a nice piece of wood.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!! The wood is fabulous and the finish shows it off very well.


----------



## glennw (Aug 20, 2011)

How did you attach to the wall


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 20, 2011)

without a doubt! SUPERB!!! the last person i saw do the bowtie technique was David Marks when he did that show "woodworks" on i think the D.I.Y. network. Very well done!


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 21, 2011)

glennw said:


> How did you attach to the wall




There are two brackets below. I didn't want to use any just a strip but it was not supported well enough so I added two brackets.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice work!!! GREAT JOB!!! The wood now is out of this world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
John


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 21, 2011)

Issac that turned out great.  You had a great looking piece of wood to start with and did it proud.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 22, 2011)

That is awesome.  Great job.


----------

